# 42 DE corn syrup



## trella (Nov 2, 2011)

I have been making marshmallows using either glucose syrup or light corn syrup and both recipe turned out well.

This is the recipe using knox gelatin

1 cup cold water, divided
3 1/4-ounce envelopes unflavored gelatin *OR* 21 grams
2 cups sugar
2/3 cup light corn syrup
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons vanilla extract--cooked the syrup to 240 F (fyi: my thermometer is properly calibrated). I beat the mass for 11 minutes.

I want to use 42 DE Corn (which is clear and thick like glucose) syrup because it is I believe preservative free and contains no HCFS. I also switched to 250 bloom BEEF gelatin ( I didn't like the funky odor and taste of knox gelatin).

I made a batch using *light corn syrup and 21 grams beef gelatin* and the marshmallow was not as thick and seemed runnier but the texture was still right. I found out later that gelatin from pork sets better than beef. Knox has 225 bloom.

I made another batch, used the *42 DE corn syrup and used 30 grams of beef gelatin*. The firmness was right but the texture was just not marshmallow. It wasn't fluffy and seemed to melt in my mouth in a bad way. After 12 hours, the texture improved somewhat but I know that it would not turn out the way it used to.

I don't know if it is the corn syrup or the beef gelatin. Can pure corn syrup (42 DE) be used interchangeably with glucose syrup or light corn syrup?


----------

